
Ask HN: How do you track feature usage? - spo81rty
One problem I have always had is tracking how various features within my software are used.<p>Anyone have a great way of doing this?<p>Any good products that can help do this?<p>Is this a common problem everyone struggles with?
======
byoung2
At my last company we used Google analytics custom event tracking to track
usage of a SaaS web app

